# Touchwiz dialer question



## brucekr (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there a easy way to edit the messaging shortcut in the dialer to use the selected default messaging app instead of the stock one?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you referring to the Swipe left to text and swipe right to call gestures in the contacts app? Either way, you should be able to clear defaults for the stock messaging app via Settings/Application Manager/ This will set you straight and allow you to set a new default messaging app for various actions.


----------



## brucekr (Jul 18, 2011)

I figured this was hardcoded in as part of the touchwiz UI. Thank you, that worked great.


----------

